# Baldwin Shark B kit looks good.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The Baldwin Shark B unit looks really good. Has a nice frame, if you got the A and never made it you can get the frame also. I ordered a B kit.
https://www.gscalecentral.net/threads/1-29-baldwin-shark-b-unit-kit.306348/page-3#post-443057


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Just paid Jon for mine. Can't wait the two A's have been using a Aristo FB in the mean time.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Like to see some pix of your A's bdp.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I finished up my Shark B unit. Best kit I've ever bought. Well designed, bolts together with bolts he includes, along with a metric wrench! Jonathan had etched grills made by the same company that did the A grills. The frame is custom made and the Aristo motor bocks fit right in and he has a small part that matches the holes in the top of the motor block to screw it in place. Just a small example of the thought that went into this. Yellow stripes are vinyl left over from my A build as are the decals that Stan made.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Does the A Shark come prepainted for D&H? I painted all the locos on my CCRR but they're pretty simple. Wouldn't want to try the D&H nose.

I really don't need any more engines at this point, but I've always loved the D&H Shark. I might have to start saving my pennies.

JackM


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Only 25 A kits were made a few years back. I doubt any are available. You had to paint your own anyway. I liked the D&H colors/design so did that. UP didn't have any. Plus do your own frame, find Aristo motor blocks/etc.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

They look fabulous Jerry and a good choice of roads to show off the lines with both the design and colour.
Well done.
Cheers.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Great looking engines, Jerry, that unique shape is very cool

Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. I like different looking engines, you can see some others on my web page, under the projects button. Here in Nebraska I started as a UP guy, but have branched out some with my Pioneer Zephyer and the MTH steam engines, Challeger/Big Boy/Daylight/Hudson. Then the cars for them to pull.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Jerry -I forgot that I looked into the Shark situation a year or two ago, when the A first became available. I decided then that it was beyond my skill set.

I guess I'll just have to drool from afar.

JackM

It sure does look nice.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

B unit was not bad at all. Jonathan engineered it so well and having a custom frame. Motor blocks bolted right in, body bolted to the frame, as did the fuel tank. Grills went on easy, so not much to it. Just darned paint problems is all I had. He's thinking about an E6 down the line, but would have to be with firm/paid pre-orders. So few B's were sold I wonder if he would get enough E6 orders. Hope so!


----------

